# Furry boarding school



## nul-ash (May 24, 2019)

Hi, guys.
As a child I read a book called "Furry boarding school" by Eduard Uspensky, author of  a lot of children's books.
Short version of it was published in 1984 in Murzilka magazine, and in 1989 updated and edited version was published as a book.
This book has never been translated, and I consider it a great loss for the furry community.
It has it's own page in russian WikiFur: https://ru.wikifur.com/wiki/Меховой_интернат
Help me find furry, whose native language is English, but who also knows Russian.
I hope, together we will be able to translate it.


----------



## nul-ash (May 31, 2019)

OLLIEDweigth said:


> I from Russia if you can send me the book and give me some time I can write up a translation
> Not I'm not fluent ( living in the us)but I can give a pretty good translation


I've sent you PM, why you don't respond?


----------



## OLLIEDweigth (Jun 1, 2019)

nul-ash said:


> I've sent you PM, why you don't respond?


Okay I'll level with you I'm full of shit and don't k know a lick of Russian, I decided to respond on your board as a little joke to myself, and I didn't expect you to take me up on it. But I'm not gonna just egg you on so I'm coming clean

I know what I did was wrong and I'm sorry


----------



## Arrow the moon walker (Jul 16, 2019)

I just finished a foreign language(Russian) and id be glad to help!


----------



## nul-ash (Jul 16, 2019)

Arrow the moon walker said:


> I just finished a foreign language(Russian) and id be glad to help!


that's great, let's talk in PM.


----------

